# New member from the Midwest



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Don't worry, you'll get there again.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! We hope you enjoy being a member and are able to learn new things!

As for your current situation, where there is a will, there is always a way! 
I'm in the same boat you are.


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

gigem88 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Don't worry, you'll get there again.


 Thanks Gigem88! I hope so, I'm staying postivie. I'm still very young, so I'm confident I will get the chance again. 



BarrelWannabe said:


> Welcome to the forum! We hope you enjoy being a member and are able to learn new things!
> 
> As for your current situation, where there is a will, there is always a way!
> I'm in the same boat you are.


 Thank you BarrelWannabe! So far, I've learned a lot lol. I really do like it here. 

You got that right. It feels good knowing there are others on the forum in the same situation I am.


----------



## HorseLover2011 (Nov 27, 2011)

welcomeand to help you with your 'horse withdraw' theres actually ALOT of nonprofit barns in the Midwest that need more volunteers,just a suggestion,its what i did:]


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you HorseLover2011, I'll look into that. 

Thank you HorseLovinLady!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm and I say "Welcome!"


----------



## Transformer14 (Jun 2, 2012)

welcome to horse forum 
that must of been heart breaking


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope you can too!! You'll get there 

Welcome!


----------

